# Honda EU7000 generator, Anti Theft ideas?



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

@iowagold

I'm out in nowhere, my 2 EU7000's will have to sit on my roofed in porch, see pics below.

Note, pics won't post: says my .jpg files are not allowed? What gives with this?

My worries are leaving them unsecured on the porch both at night and when we are away from the house.

Some farmers around here have had their barns and shops robbed so my worry is not unfounded.

Anyone can buy large bolt cutters, so chains and locks are not a good option.

Does anyone make pre-fab secure housings for these?

I need some ideas please, if not to make them theft proof at least make it as difficult as possible to steal.

Also, are there locking gas caps for the EU7000 generators?


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

CleanSweep said:


> @iowagold
> 
> I'm out in nowhere, my 2 EU7000's will have to sit on my roofed in porch, see pics below.
> 
> ...


 How about some sort of quick disconnect for the wheels, where you can take them on and off easily and put it on blocks? Those units are very heavy and bulky to move. May not stop somebody but will certainly dissuade them.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Likely you already considered drilling locking bolt holes into the front support stands and securing these to a location on the porch 

While it would not make theft impossible, it sure would take some time to disassemble 

Large dog watching over porch ?


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

pipe said:


> Likely you already considered drilling locking bolt holes into the front support stands and securing these to a location on the porch
> 
> While it would not make theft impossible, it sure would take some time to disassemble
> 
> Large dog watching over porch ?


Our large dog is pretty lazy, likes to sleep and eat, maybe get another for outdoor use only?

I thought about bolting them down somehow. and the above suggestion of removing wheels . . . 

I'm also thinking about how to make them tamper proof, total enclosure of 50 amp inlet box, two generators, using 2 x 6 lumber . . . but they need to breathe too??? Locking gas caps . . . 

The pre fabs I've seen online aren't too heavy duty. I could bust in them with a crowbar.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

This must be an open-sided porch ...

1. invest in some angle-iron from your local welding shop or metals supplier, and build an enclosure into the porch area. Allow for exhaust & access. If concrete floor, lag into it, and bolt everything together.

2. build a wood enclosure, if that better fits porch design, again allowing for exhaust & access.

3. Heavy chains, heavy-duty locks, both resistant to cutting/freezing, etc Use/build a bracket that ties into frame, and chain to that.

4. gps trackers, in case they somehow manage to get them anyway. Consider these for everything over a few $1000 anyway ... tons of tracking schemes on amazon.

Folks around us have been hit at times, but we always keep cars in the driveway & lights that are always on, cams everywhere with signs indicating cam use, and we're adding fencing and gates as fast as we can build them.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Hard to cut cable to tie generators - again, just to make it very hard to simply remove & carry off


Amazon.com



Motion activated LED security light(s)








Amazon.com: HMCITY Solar Lights Outdoor 120 LED with Lights Reflector and 3 Lighting Modes, Motion Sensor Security Lights,IP65 Waterproof Solar Powered for Garden Patio Yard (2Pack) : Everything Else


Buy HMCITY Solar Lights Outdoor 120 LED with Lights Reflector and 3 Lighting Modes, Motion Sensor Security Lights,IP65 Waterproof Solar Powered for Garden Patio Yard (2Pack): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

A “Beware of Dog” sign is a good start. 😉


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

You can buy all of the items listed, but a determined thief will overcome any locking device.
The GPS tracker is the best recovery and catch item.
Look on Amazon as most good ones only cost 39 to 69 $s and rest easy.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

But it's still a temptation to the low-life components in our society, and then the whole issue of getting your genny back afterwards, smashed or abused or unknown. IMO, Deterrent is the first defense and priority should be, outa sight outa mind...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I have used Kryptonite chains with good success for many years; I've never had to collect on the included insurance. Bolt cutters won't touch them - has to be a grinder-type cutter and takes time and makes noise. Either just chaining them together, or better yet to an anchor plate down through the floor would do it.


Amazon.com


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

What Tabora said. GPS too. And cameras that record into the cloud. No theft problem here, yet. Our only neighborhood gang activity is the AARP covered dish luncheon on Wednesdays.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well build a generator bunker shack out of concrete and use a metal security door.
that is what we use for the remote locations.
the triple lock solid steel door that swings in helps.

a 60 volt dewalt grinder would make short work out of any chain setup...
on a good grade 90 chain a pro could get it in a few min...

and just a steel building they use wrecking saws to cut a new door.
the concrete building with steel over the top and sides saves the day.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey guys, I tried to post pics of my porch but this site will not take .jpg files. How do you post pics here?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Hey guys, I tried to post pics of my porch but this site will not take .jpg files. How do you post pics here?


I’ve honestly never had a problem posting pics. ive copied and pasted, drag and dropped, and linked URLs. Are you using a phone or tablet, or computer?



CleanSweep said:


> @iowagold
> 
> I'm out in nowhere, my 2 EU7000's will have to sit on my roofed in porch, see pics below.
> 
> ...


I have my eu7000s chained down in the enclosure but I’m not using a particularly impressive chain or lock. I plan to pick up one of theses. The PEWAG chains are far more secure and resistant to bolt cutters same with certain locks. 








1/2" x 5' Pewag Security Chain Kit w/Viro Lock %


Protect your items from theft with this Pewag security chain kit. This kit features Pewag 1/2" case-hardened security chain and a high quality viro security lock. The combination of the square chain on the lock prevents thieves from getting a bolt cutter on the lock while the chain itself won't...




www.uscargocontrol.com


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Hey guys, I tried to post pics of my porch but this site will not take .jpg files. How do you post pics here?


Click the Insert Image icon in the middle of the post toolbar to insert an image into the message body at the cursor. You can browse to an image file on your device or use a link. Or you can use the paper clip icon to add it as an attachment.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

In my area, the trick is not to prevent theft. As noted, even with a chain, it's not possible to prevent it. The trick is to slow them down enough that you can get out there with a pistol before they can make off with your equipment. Those battery powered LED lights that turn on when they sense movement are nice. I plan to have a few light up the entire back porch if they detect people moving around back there. Plus, additional security lighting is an option to ward off would-be thieves. Luckily, I didn't have any issues in with my setup during the outage after Ida.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> The trick is to slow them down enough that you can get out there with a pistol before they can make off with your equipment.


And make them think twice...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a few shell casings and dribbles of red paint also help!
GRIN!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> a few shell casings and dribbles of red paint also help!
> GRIN!


LOL!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Let me try pics again . .
Keep getting this message???
"Your following files do not have an allowed extension.
Porch001.JPG"

Oh, it is the CAPS "JPG" extensions! I changed Porch001.JPG to Porch001.jpg and here are the pics! WTF???

Okay, now I'm in business, as you can see porch is semi closed in, has metal roof on plywood which we plan to insulate and install windows one day . . . maybe.

For now, do you think it would be okay to keep my EU7000's on here year round if installed into a sort of dog house built to look like a porch table/bench, made from 2 x 4s and 1/2 inch plywood?
My wife and I got old and dragging generators out of the garage at 2 a.m. isn't an option anymore.

My neighbor came over yesterday and we measured proposed area for an enclosure. He wants me to draw up some sketches of what I need and get the materials.

Today I'll take some more pics to post showing you proposed location, with measurements, and building details.

Any ideas will be a great help!

The generators will be located on porch right by where blue pick up is parked.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Here's a couple of pics showing where generator housing will be, starting at left of door trim, over top of that UPS sign, down to below bottom of windows sills (Will be a cabinet to cover electrical inlets), then a table looking cabinet to the end of the second window sill. The whole thing will be 8 feet, by 32 inches, by 3 or 4 feet deep. It will have hinged front doors, and hinged table top for easy access. It will look like an "L" laying on its back.

More details later . . .


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Get a couple of signs.
This house protected by Smith & Wesson​Camera surveillance. If you can read this, I'm watching you.​
Things like that.

Then, actually get a camera and mount it where it is obvious. If you don't have a way to actually use a camera, then just some cheap one as a deterrent.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Robh said:


> Get a couple of signs.
> This house protected by Smith & Wesson​Camera surveillance. If you can read this, I'm watching you.​
> Things like that.
> 
> Then, actually get a camera and mount it where it is obvious. If you don't have a way to actually use a camera, then just some cheap one as a deterrent.


Fake cameras is a good idea, wouldn't have a clue how to put up real ones.
Signs are good idea also.
We're working on flood lights now . . the motion ones.

Do they make signs like "This house protected by M14s"?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

They do!...however, not everyone may know what an M14 is.
https://signfever.com/products/prop...field-m14-warning-sign?variant=32146866176096


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> In my area, the trick is not to prevent theft. As noted, even with a chain, it's not possible to prevent it.


Agreed. Still I have my EU7000is tied to a large oak tree with a piece of 1/2" logging cable and hardened lock. When we are gone we don't worry about the inside with three large working dogs who do not like unknown visitors.

But our best defense is lack of access. Thieves are notoriously lazy - that's why they are thieves. A quarter+ of a mile away is a 5/8" logging cable gate and there is no way to drive around it - even on an ATV. Then another 1/2" cable gate that is randomly put up . Then we have a 5' non-climb perimeter fence w/swinging gates around the house and outbuildings. At this point the thief still doesn't know it anyone is home. It would be just plain fool hardy for the bad guy to go any further esp. since they're on foot.

Probably well earlier in the process they would go seek an easier target and that's what we rely on. The locked cable gates can be a PITB esp in the winter but we've never had a theft or even an innocent trespasser. We've always laughed that if someone ever shows up they are serious trouble or in serious need of assistance.

Overall we are much more concerned about wildfire.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Defense in layers ... do all of the above, to the best of your ability (and wallet). All good ideas ...

Now that we see the porch, and the proposed area for the gennys ... how will you be routing exhaust? Does the genny enclosure butt up to an external wall, and will that wall outlet live too close to other stuff (windows, porch screening, etc.)?

Air currents around my property tend to blow in every direction, so every once in a while, I can smell the genny activity. As you are building an enclosure, I believe someone mentioned prevailing winds wrt exhaust vent orientation?


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't have anything more to add on security but are you making provisions for safe operation?
A way to get the exhaust far away from your porch?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree with the above, a covered porch is not a safe spot for 1 or worse 2 generators. Your going to get significant CO permeation into the house.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Defense in layers ... do all of the above, to the best of your ability (and wallet). All good ideas ...
> 
> Now that we see the porch, and the proposed area for the gennys ... how will you be routing exhaust? Does the genny enclosure butt up to an external wall, and will that wall outlet live too close to other stuff (windows, porch screening, etc.)?
> 
> Air currents around my property tend to blow in every direction, so every once in a while, I can smell the genny activity. As you are building an enclosure, I believe someone mentioned prevailing winds wrt exhaust vent orientation?


I have my EU7000 gen 15' away from the house. It's still too loud. But at this time of the season its set for a 7am run and its our alarm clock. We have 1.5 hour to use all kinds of power and be wasteful. Morning is the power hog. Maybe we will get some solar but probably not. I will be getting Iowagold's cone. I'm just not sure of the configuration. I've never liked flex exhaust pipes. (I actually pondered digging a pit for a 5g steel can and routing it in there but 'sounds like too much work for the experiment)

And to the above comments: get you generators off the porch. Exhaust is one thing, fuel is another. Get that stuff away from your house.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

JRHill said:


> I have my EU7000 gen 15' away from the house. It's still too loud. But at this time of the season its set for a 7am run and its our alarm clock. We have 1.5 hour to use all kinds of power and be wasteful. Morning is the power hog. Maybe we will get some solar but probably not. I will be getting Iowagold's cone. I'm just not sure of the configuration. I've never liked flex exhaust pipes. (I actually pondered digging a pit for a 5g steel can and routing it in there but 'sounds like too much work for the experiment)
> 
> And to the above comments: get you generators off the porch. Exhaust is one thing, fuel is another. Get that stuff away from your house.


Start up might actually be louder then operation.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Robh said:


> They do!...however, not everyone may know what an M14 is.
> https://signfever.com/products/prop...field-m14-warning-sign?variant=32146866176096


LOL!!!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

JRHill said:


> I have my EU7000 gen 15' away from the house. It's still too loud. But at this time of the season its set for a 7am run and its our alarm clock. We have 1.5 hour to use all kinds of power and be wasteful. Morning is the power hog. Maybe we will get some solar but probably not. I will be getting Iowagold's cone. I'm just not sure of the configuration. I've never liked flex exhaust pipes. (I actually pondered digging a pit for a 5g steel can and routing it in there but 'sounds like too much work for the experiment)
> 
> And to the above comments: get you generators off the porch. Exhaust is one thing, fuel is another. Get that stuff away from your house.


What is this cone of iowagold's?
*I will be getting Iowagold's cone. I'm just not sure of the configuration. I've never liked flex exhaust pipes. *

I have 6/3 wire, how long of a run can I have with a 50 amp breaker?

Moving off of porch is going to be difficult and still keep gens near house.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Start up might actually be louder then operation.


I ran them for an hour, sitting in our kitchen we could hardly hear them. They were about 30 feet down on the porch.
Don't think noise will bother us. 
Am more concerned about exhaust and getting air to them if enclosed as I was thinking.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

CleanSweep said:


> What is this cone of iowagold's?
> *I will be getting Iowagold's cone. I'm just not sure of the configuration. I've never liked flex exhaust pipes. *


I errored. It's not HIS cone but a product he has a link to the mfr. It is a perforated and slotted cone shaped device which can be used in an exhaust extension instead of the mesh spark arrestor. It supposedly quiets the exhaust noticeably without adding back pressure and s/b is easier to clean.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

I was wondering about an alarm with a trip wire that will go off if someone moves the generator???
Something loud that would wake us up.
Is there such a thing made?


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

JRHill said:


> I errored. It's not HIS cone but a product he has a link to the mfr. It is a perforated and slotted cone shaped device which can be used in an exhaust extension instead of the mesh spark arrestor. It supposedly quiets the exhaust noticeably without adding back pressure and s/b is easier to clean.


Spark arrestor? What does that do?
What is the s/b?
Pardon the dumb questions . . . the only thing I ever knew about gens was you pull a cord, starts up, then you plug in an extension cord.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Robh said:


> They do!...however, not everyone may know what an M14 is.
> https://signfever.com/products/prop...field-m14-warning-sign?variant=32146866176096


You are correct, not too intimidating, everyone knows Mr. Smith and his pal Mr. Wesson.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Spark arrestor? What does that do?
What is the s/b?
Pardon the dumb questions . . . the only thing I ever knew about gens was you pull a cord, starts up, then you plug in an extension cord.
[/QUOTE]
Catches sparks, but can get restricted with carbon, and needs to be cleaned regularly. S/B equals some b-tch around here….😬


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Spark arrestor? What does that do?
> What is the s/b?
> Pardon the dumb questions . . . the only thing I ever knew about gens was you pull a cord, starts up, then you plug in an extension cord.


Catches sparks, but can get restricted with carbon, and needs to be cleaned regularly. S/B equals some b-tch around here….😬
[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Speaking of this topic, where can I get a Shop manual, Repair manual and parts book on the 7000s?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Have you checked Honda online or your nearest dealer…?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Speaking of this topic, where can I get a Shop manual, Repair manual and parts book on the 7000s?


Shop Manual: EU7000is Generator Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications
Parts Diagrams: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

I see that Honda doesn't lock away their service manual behind auth'd dealers (unlike generac) ... a great credit to Honda for us DIY'ers! I still can't afford an eu7000 (and I need a factory propane or duel-fuel model), but I can drool over the manuals.

You can buy this manual for around $30 (from what I've seen), or go searching online for a PDF of it, and the owners manual.

The service manual is about the best designed/written manual I've ever seen ... this is important, because I'm internally debating to move away from open-frame gennys (roomy, easy to work on) to much smaller, more tightly packed inverter models (this thing is packed tight, AND it's got the same stuff a modern car engine has on it ... catalytic converter? evap canister?). Maybe these just don't break down until year 5 (or the end of the warranty period).

Even with the service manual, I'm wondering if I can keep it running/serviced ... being as we're rural.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> You can buy this manual for around $30 (from what I've seen), or go searching online for a PDF of it


The current printed manual price is about $44 and you're unlikely to find one in good condition much cheaper.
There are no LEGAL PDFs of the Shop Manual online. The only digital copies are in the hands of dealers/service centers.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Then that is a strike against Honda, if they can't publish an EPUB, or PDF, or something, such that we have a choice between paper and electronic version. I don't mind paying for an electronic version, but the choice of it is good for us DIY'ers (and rural folks, not near any service center).

We moved away from paper manuals years ago ...

Maybe the eu7000 is locked up behind auth'd dealers ... hmm.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Then that is a strike against Honda, if they can't publish an EPUB, or PDF, or something, such that we have a choice between paper and electronic version. I don't mind paying for an electronic version, but the choice of it is good for us DIY'ers (and rural folks, not near any service center).
> 
> We moved away from paper manuals years ago ...
> 
> Maybe the eu7000 is locked up behind auth'd dealers ... hmm.


Don’t sweat the small stuff… It’s very well written, readily available, and affordable.


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

CleanSweep said:


> @iowagold
> 
> I'm out in nowhere, my 2 EU7000's will have to sit on my roofed in porch, see pics below.
> 
> ...


This is how mine are protected: Shed is made of cinder block, plus they are chained together. once that sliding steel door is shut, it will be very difficult to steal those. PS: There are two Hondas inside now . The Firman moved to another secured location.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice, very secure. Do you run them in there with the door closed?


----------



## TB021 (Mar 6, 2021)

CleanSweep said:


> @iowagold
> 
> I'm out in nowhere, my 2 EU7000's will have to sit on my roofed in porch, see pics below.
> 
> ...


Claymore mine. ‘Front Toward Enemy’ 😆


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Beyond physically securing your gen and intimidating would-be thieves with "I'm with Smith & Wesson" signs or stickers, has anyone considered using products like Apple Air Tags or Tile as backup?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there are other track and tell items as well.

the shed and good insurance works well.
and good security cameras also help.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

tabora said:


> Shop Manual: EU7000is Generator Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications
> Parts Diagrams: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


Does the service manual have part numbers in diagrams?

Says click on storage for binder, cannot find binder on their site.
You have link for the manual binder?


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Best I could tell, you'll have to go to Honda's website to find the online parts diagrams (with no prices), and from there, go to an authorized dealer's website to see the same diagrams with actual prices.

I'm investigating the complexity/cost of an eu7000 series to see if, being rural, I could really afford such a beast. Inverter is about $775, GCU is about $580, and so on ... plus service costs, if you can't do it yourself.

Inside of one looks like a jet engine, compared to an open-frame genny ...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Says click on storage for binder, cannot find binder on their site.
> You have link for the manual binder?







__





Honda 2" 7-Ring Black Service Info Storage Binder | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda 2" 7-Ring Binder is black in color, with the Honda logo on the front and spine. Heavy-duty snap and lock.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Does the service manual have part numbers in diagrams?


No, the parts numbers can change, so you should always refer to the Parts Diagrams on the Honda PE site: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


tabora said:


> There are no LEGAL PDFs of the Shop Manual online.


And I'm going to stand corrected; I just found this:


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjS8bz_nID0AhWum2oFHSh4BvwQFnoECAUQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.precisionusa.com%2Fpdf%2FHonda_Equip%2FHonda%2520EU7000iS%2520Generator%2520Shop%2520Manual%2520(Ser%2520No%2520EEJD-1000001-9999999).pdf&usg=AOvVaw07WWIrQxh7tyJXwTm1Z0WT


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Best I could tell, you'll have to go to Honda's website to find the online parts diagrams (with no prices), and from there, go to an authorized dealer's website to see the same diagrams with actual prices.
> 
> I'm investigating the complexity/cost of an eu7000 series to see if, being rural, I could really afford such a beast. Inverter is about $775, GCU is about $580, and so on ... plus service costs, if you can't do it yourself.
> 
> Inside of one looks like a jet engine, compared to an open-frame genny ...


I'm in same boat, being rural, no longer being able to do a lot of things anymore.
We have a John Deere dealer here that can service our Honda, even pick it up and return it if need be. That is main reason we bought Honda. In fact, my cousin is a farmer and he suggested we go with Honda and get it from where he's been a customer forever. They delivered it, set it up, filled the tank, everything. All we had to do was pay them.

We're very happy so far . . . if I can ever figure out how to run wire to a 50 amp inlet! LOL!!!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

tabora said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got them both, thanks for the help!


----------

